# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Recycling uses for #10 Cans & other things

## Calypso Jones

http://foodstorageandsurvival.com/10...-storage-cans/

you know you got a ton  of them.

"5.  Make some large Tin Can Luminaries. You don’t have to fill them with ice before punching the holes like the instructions say, but it does help the can hold its shape.  Very cool for holidays like Halloween (out with the jack-o-lanterns) or Christmas.
6.  Make some tin can stilts. Turn the empty can upside down and punch two holes opposite each other near what used to be the bottom.  String a string (baling twine works great) through the holes and tie it so you’ve got something to hold on to.  Like these only bigger.  And you can paint them cute or just leave them silver.  They work the same either way.
 http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/can-do-stilts-674266

Or skip the string and just duct tape the cans to your shoes.  Really?
7.  Punch a couple of drain holes in the bottom and use them for container gardening.  Again, you can paint them and make them look quite nice if you’re feeling crafty or just leave them.
8. Use them with some boards to make shelves.  Yep, these are painted cute–they are holding up the display shelves at our county fair.  But you don’t have to get cute.  We had a bookcase made with #10 cans and boards in our kitchen when I was growing up.  I’m pretty sure those cans were full, though.  (And check out the blue and zebra print bathroom caddies at the left in this picture as well.)

9.  Cover the open top with tight fabric or leather secured with a rubber band (or just use the plastic lid that came with the can), add a couple of dowels with wooden beads on the ends and you have a drum.  This could be decorated cute and used for a Christmas decoration or as a gift for a musically inclined child.  Preferably one not living in your home.  :Wink: 
10.  Make a “Mr. Potato Head” type guy with magnetic pieces.  Cut face parts from craft foam or felt and attach sticky magnets (found in a roll in the craft section of the store) to the pieces.  Store all the face parts in the can with the plastic lid on.  We made one of these for a road trip when our kids were little.  Lots of fun.  We had face parts floating around the house stuck to anything metal for quite a few years after that.  I’m pretty sure they’re all gone now, but it was a fun little diversion for them on the trip.
11. What? You guys aren’t feeling that crafty?  Okay–Here’s a practical one:  Save a couple soup cans to go with your #10 can and make a rocket stove.  Get a few cans and make stoves with your friends or scout troop.

12. And another not so practical one.  Make a puppet on a stick like this guy.  His head is stuffed, but his body is just hanging fabric.  Punch/drill a hole slightly larger than the diameter of your stick in the bottom of an empty can and he can pop in and out of the can.  Hours of entertainment for little folks.  This guy actually had a friend and they shared a can–they were the Two Monsters in a Can.  I would demonstrate the two monsters in a can for you, however, since my kids have had access to the puppets for many years, the friend is no longer with us and their can went with him.  Maybe I’ll make this guy a home of his own out of another can.  I have plenty and he’s homeless . . . Kind of looks sad about the whole situation.

13.  Use them for a feed scoop.  We do plenty of chicken feeding with the empty cans around here.
14. Use them for rehydrating just-add-water foods away from home.  We used this one to mix up our potato flakes on a recent camping trip.  Boil the water in another container, and just use the can for mixing and soaking.  As a bonus, the can served as the container for all the dry foods we were using for that night’s dinner–super handy!

15.  Make a food dehydrator.  You’ll need a few more parts than just cans for this crazy contraption, but apparently it works!

16.  Store more stuff in them.  I know you have more stuff.  :Wink: 
Okay, that wasn’t 101 ideas, but 16 is a pretty good start. Maybe together we can get to 101.  How about you?  What do you do with your empty food storage cans?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Potato chip bags and other foil bags are not totally worthless.  I think I read that you can if NOTHING ELSE, make solar blankets out of these things.

http://lifehackery.com/2008/11/12/various-15/

"Potato chip bags, given the stiff competition among reputable junk [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]food[/COLOR][/COLOR] brands, are pretty stylish.  Most of them are blessed with vibrant colors, [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]attractive[/COLOR][/COLOR] layouts and appealing fonts.  With those bags alone, some people are forced to buy potato chips, even if they’re not really hungry.  The foil-based wrappers, oddly enough, are instantly thrown in the waste basket once their contents are consumed.  If those people only knew the amount of things you can do with potato chip bags, they might value those foil wrappers even more than what they contain.
Potato chip bags are flexible and durable, paving the way for tons of alternative uses.  Just like making art projects, you’ll have a blast tweaking and styling them to form useful products.  The bags can be transformed into containers, table items, fashion accessories, and many more.  So without further ado, here are the 15 reasons why potato chip bags aren’t useless:
1. *Pencil 	Case* – The pencil case is a source of pride among youngsters.  	They often compare pencil cases to earn the respect of their 	classmates.  Make your kid “numero uno” in his or her class by 	creating a potato chip bag pencil case.  Just sew together two sheets of vinyl, a 	potato chip bag, a zipper and some fabric lining.

2. *Weird 	Hats* – Need a hat for a costume party? Instead of buying an 	expensive costume at a toy store, just buy a [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]family[/COLOR][/COLOR]-size bag of 	potato chips.  You can cut and paint it, stick tiny ornaments, or 	sew pieces of fabric until you form your desired hat.  You can even 	leave it as it is if you want to look plain silly. (For more tips on hat party, see Hat Party Ideas)
3. *The 	Masked Marauder* – The Halloween season is marked by people 	hiding their faces behind masks. If you have a family-size bag of 	chips in your room, consider your Halloween mask taken care of.  	Bore two [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]holes[/COLOR][/COLOR] on the foil wrapper for your eyes.  Once done, paint, 	sketch or sew a scary face on it.  You can then use your mask to 	scare your friends come the 31st of October.

4. *Food 	Preserver* – The potato chip bag is made of aluminum foil, so 	naturally, it can be used as a means of preserving food.  Cut a bag 	of potato chips to form a single-layered sheet.  Wash the sheet with 	soap and water.  Now, you can use it for wrapping and storing 	leftovers.
5. *Coaster* – Cut a potato chip wrapper to form dozens of aluminum strips.  	Arrange the strips strategically, so they will form coasters with 	cool color patterns.  Sew and weave the strips together until they 	form circles, which are big enough to hold a glass.  You can also 	insert strips of wood after several rows of aluminum for sturdier 	and more stylish products.
6. *Trash 	Bin* – Just like with the coaster made of a potato chip bag, 	you need to cut several family sized bags of potato chips to form 	bundles of aluminum strips.  Arrange the strips with wooden strips 	and weave them together.  You will get a waste basket that looks too 	cool to actually hold trash.
7. *Potato 	Chip [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Shoulder [COLOR=blue !important]Bag[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]* – If you think potato chip bags aren’t 	stylish, you should try making a potato chip shoulder bag.  Line up 	several small bags of potato chips then sew them to fabric or 	cardboard lining.  When the bag has been formed, sew a zipper and a 	couple of straps at the top portion.  Friends, loved ones and even 	strangers will ogle at the fashionable accessory that you just 	created. (Learn how to make a potato chip handbag)
8. *Purse* – For people looking for fresh fashion ideas, the potato chip purse comes as a worthy prospect. The purse’s stylishness 	and artistic value will make you the envy of your peers.  Best of 	all, you get to eat several bags of potato chips before starting the 	project.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I save my Ziploc bags, I might have to rinse it out and dry it with a paper towel on the inside, and use them in the car for a zippered trash bag.  Nothing spills out.   and no smell.

----------

Trinnity (11-08-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Pencil case envy?   I hardly think so.

----------


## 2cent

Or you could just throw them in a bag, go to the place that gives you money for tin, and actually buy something useful.

Just a thought.

----------


## Calypso Jones

someone is buying tin?

----------


## 2cent

> someone is buying tin?


Yup.  There's a business in town that buys all kinds of scrap metal; old washers, dryers, fridge's, cars...whatever.  It's not much for tins cans; like maybe .05/lb., but if we're bringing in our aluminum anyway, we go ahead and throw in a bag of tin cans as well.

Btw, I wash my freezer bags and reuse them just for that; freezing food.  

This one may sound a little odd, but I've wrapped shelf paper around toilet paper rolls, and use 'em to store all those appliance cords that get jumbled in a drawer.  (Ya know, like the Fry Daddy, the electric cooker, and griddle-type stuff.)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Btw, I wash my freezer bags and reuse them just for that; freezing food.  
> 
> This one may sound a little odd, but I've wrapped shelf paper around toilet paper rolls, and use 'em to store all those appliance cords that get jumbled in a drawer.  (Ya know, like the Fry Daddy, the electric cooker, and griddle-type stuff.)


well I do that too I admit...the re-use of freezer bags.  And I store them in the freezer section so that I can find them quickly.  Not the meat freezer bags though.  I'm a little hesitant to re-use those for food.  Those get cleaned and then put in a cubby in the car for litter bags.   I also keep a pair of running shoes in my car.    

Good idea on the tubes.  Right now i'm sending all mine to pre-school for the kids' arts projects for Christmas.

----------


## Roadmaster

We use to when I was young use those plastic with holes bags that oranges ect come in. You take strips of old clothe and tie them in the holes. It's fun for kids and kids at heart.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> We use to when I was young use those plastic with holes bags that oranges ect come in. You take strips of old clothe and tie them in the holes. It's fun for kids and kids at heart.



what would you make out of that?  Little rugs?  mats?

----------


## Calypso Jones

*20 ways to reuse coffee grounds, tea leaves*                            It's unlikely that coffee or tea is growing in your garden, so after you finish that cup, put the grounds to work with these clever ideas.            






_=_
	It takes a brave and hearty (and spartan) soul to give up coffee and tea in the name of food miles. Many do, but morning caffeine is the guilty pleasure that whispers in a voice too alluring for many to resist. One thing is for sure: it's generally a long journey for beans and leaves to travel from exotic climes to the kitchen counter  so we may as well honor them with some extra chores before condemning them to the trash. For those who add their spent dregs to the compost bin, you can still do so in many of these applications once their mission has been accomplished.

*What to do with coffee grounds*
*1. Soften skin*
	Exfoliate with a body scrub made of coffee grounds, coconut oil and a little brown sugar. Gently massage it on in the shower, rinse, be soft.

*2. Please the flowers*
	Use coffee grounds as mulch for acid-loving plants  roses, azaleas, rhododendrons, evergreens, hydrangeas and camellias. They like coffee grounds for the natural acidity and nutrients they add to the soil.

*3. Sadden the ants*
	Sprinkle coffee grounds around areas of ant infestation to deter them.

*4. Deter gastropods*
	Used grounds are said to repel snails and slugs, so sprinkle them in problem areas.

*5. Simplify fireplace cleaning*
	Before cleaning the fireplace, sprinkle with dampened used coffee grounds, which will weigh down the ash and thus eliminate clouds of smoke-flavored dust.

*6. Make a sepia dye*
	Soak used grounds in hot water and use as a dye bath for Easter eggs, fabric and paper for a lovely, soft brown tinge.

*7. Keep cats at bay*
	Keep kitties out of the garden with a mixture of orange peels and used coffee grounds distributed around plants.

*8. Encourage the carrots*
	To boost a carrot harvest, mix seeds with dried coffee grounds before sowing. The extra bulk makes the wee seeds easier to manage, while the coffee aroma can nourish the soil and help repel pests.

*What to do with tea leaves and tea bags*


	Some tips call for dried leaves, heres how. When youre finished brewing tea, place the leaves into a large strainer or colander. Press out as much moisture as possible, and then spread the leaves on paper. Let the leaves dry thoroughly, turning over several times in the process. Also note that wet tea leaves stain, so if you are using wet tea leaves on or near a porous surface, be sure to test in an inconspicuous place first.

*9. Tame stings and burns*
	Cool tea bags can bring relief when applied to bug bites and minor burns, including sunburn. For overall skin irritation, put spent tea leaves in a bath and soak.

*10. Soothe your eyes*
	The tannins in tea have anti-inflammatory effects, which is why cool ones are often employed on puffy eyes. (The chill also helps with swelling.)

*11. Feed the garden*
	Use tea leaves as food for garden plants  green tea is high in nitrogen, and as a bonus, the leaves can ward off pests and insects. This is also good for houseplants, so add old tea leaves to their water.

*12. Boost potted plants*
	When potting plants, place a few used tea bags on top of the drainage layer at the bottom of the planter before adding soil. The tea bags will help to retain water and will also leach some nutrients into the potting medium.

*13. Quell the cat box smell*
	Sprinkle used, dried tea leaves in litter boxes to help reduce the smell.

*14. Eliminate other pet odors*
	Sprinkle dried, used green tea leaves on your pets pillow, bed, in the doghouse, or other smelly spots to eliminate odor.

*15. Freshen the carpet*
	Sprinkle dry tea leaves onto the carpet, crush them lightly and let sit for 10 minutes, then vacuum. This will refresh the carpet and deodorize your vacuum cleaner and bag. (Especially helpful if you have pets.)

*16. Treat the dog*
	As an extravagance, loose leaf gunpowder tea is a treat for dogs to roll around in. Its great for the aroma and luster it adds to the coat.

*17. Freshen mats and beds* 
	It is common in Southeast Asia to wash straw sleeping mats in tubs of water to which tea has been added. The tea works as a deodorizer, so you can apply this method to yoga mats and air mattresses.

*18. Save the fridge*
	If youre out of baking soda, place dried, used green tea bags or leaves in a small open bowl in your refrigerator to help absorb odors.

*19. Wash your hands*
	Rid your hands of food odors (garlic, onions, etc.) by rubbing them with wet green tea leaves, an instant deodorizer.

*20. Deodorize kitchen surfaces*
	Rub wet tea leaves on cutting boards and counters to remove food odors.

----------


## 2cent

Yes, some of the tips be good, but I only drink Folgers Freeze Dried, and I don't drink tea.  Obviously, not gonna help me much.

However, this is one "tip" that has always bugged me:



> *18. Save the fridge*
> 	If you’re out of baking soda, place dried, used green tea bags or  leaves in a small open bowl in your refrigerator to help absorb odors.


News flash:  My refrigerator does not stink.  I keep it clean, and food properly stored.  

This applies to #'s 19 & 20, also.  Besides, the very aroma of tea makes me gag.  And besides, besides, what then do you use to wash the tea off?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yup.  There's a business in town that buys all kinds of scrap metal; old washers, dryers, fridge's, cars...whatever.  It's not much for tins cans; like maybe .05/lb., but if we're bringing in our aluminum anyway, we go ahead and throw in a bag of tin cans as well.
> 
> Btw, I wash my freezer bags and reuse them just for that; freezing food.  
> 
> This one may sound a little odd, but I've wrapped shelf paper around toilet paper rolls, and use 'em to store all those appliance cords that get jumbled in a drawer.  (Ya know, like the Fry Daddy, the electric cooker, and griddle-type stuff.)


Gas is $3/gallon.  A modern car gets about 30MPG so a 15 mile trip to the scrap yard and back costs about $3.   Even more if someone has to haul 60 pounds of tin cans just break even.  Since an empty #10 can weighs up to 8.5oz, that's 113 cans. 

Calculators can be fun!

----------


## 2cent

> Gas is $3/gallon.  A modern car gets about 30MPG so a 15 mile trip to the scrap yard and back costs about $3.   Even more if someone has to haul 60 pounds of tin cans just break even.  Since an empty #10 can weighs up to 8.5oz, that's 113 cans. 
> 
> Calculators can be fun!


I know math, too.  I don't go to the scrap yard unless I know I'll come away w/at least, (or close to) $100 profit.  Aluminum sometimes drops to .55/lb., but I try to wait til it's up to at least .75/lb.  (And like I said, the tin, if there's a bagful, gets thrown in as simply extra.  Besides, why would I pay to have tin hauled off, when I can get paid to bring it in, seeing's I'm making the trip, anyway?)
Also, I never make the trip just for that purpose.  (But then, I RARELY make a trip to town for just one purpose.  Groceries might be an exception.)

The money we got for hauling in old fridge's, etc., got us through that year we only had 3 months worth of work, so don't knock it.  Rather, be glad I didn't turn to YOU to put food on our plates.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The money we got for hauling in old fridge's, etc., got us through that year we only had 3 months worth of work, so don't knock it.  Rather, be glad I didn't turn to YOU to put food on our plates.


Who are you accusing of knocking it?  I simply pointed out the math of #10 cans.

----------


## 2cent

"Plausible deniability" may work on some, but not all of us.

----------


## Dan40

> http://foodstorageandsurvival.com/10...-storage-cans/
> 
> you know you got a ton  of them.
> 
> "5.  Make some large Tin Can Luminaries. You don’t have to fill them with ice before punching the holes like the instructions say, but it does help the can hold its shape.  Very cool for holidays like Halloween (out with the jack-o-lanterns) or Christmas.
> 6.  Make some tin can stilts. Turn the empty can upside down and punch two holes opposite each other near what used to be the bottom.  String a string (baling twine works great) through the holes and tie it so you’ve got something to hold on to.  Like these only bigger.  And you can paint them cute or just leave them silver.  They work the same either way.
>  http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/can-do-stilts-674266
> 
> Or skip the string and just duct tape the cans to your shoes.  Really?
> ...


The #10 cans can be used as champagne glasses when you have friends over for fine dining!!!

----------


## Dan40

> http://foodstorageandsurvival.com/10...-storage-cans/
> 
> you know you got a ton  of them.
> 
> "5.  Make some large Tin Can Luminaries. You dont have to fill them with ice before punching the holes like the instructions say, but it does help the can hold its shape.  Very cool for holidays like Halloween (out with the jack-o-lanterns) or Christmas.
> 6.  Make some tin can stilts. Turn the empty can upside down and punch two holes opposite each other near what used to be the bottom.  String a string (baling twine works great) through the holes and tie it so youve got something to hold on to.  Like these only bigger.  And you can paint them cute or just leave them silver.  They work the same either way.
>  http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/can-do-stilts-674266
> 
> Or skip the string and just duct tape the cans to your shoes.  Really?
> ...


The #10 cans can be used as champagne glasses when you have friends over for fine dining!!!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I used recycled Mason Jars:

----------


## Dan40

> I used recycled Mason Jars:




I said 'fine' dining.  For FORMAL DINING, then by all means use *objets d'art,* like the mason jars!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I said 'fine' dining.  For FORMAL DINING, then by all means use *objets d'art,* like the mason jars!


My mistake, sir, and I apologize for my faux pas.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.thereadystore.com/diy/538...25IME5O2M57A3G


Petroleum Jelly uses:

 Most often, we think of using Vaseline on scrapes and cuts. However, this most famous brand of petroleum jelly does have multiple other uses that can save you time and money.
 Robert A. Chesebrough was a chemist born in London and raised in New York. While he was visiting a large oil well one day, he saw workers smearing their cuts with residue wiped from their drills. Chesebrough experimented with the substance and extracted petroleum jelly! He patented the invention in 1872 and named it Vaseline.
 He would then travel from town to town showing off his great invention. He would injure himself in front of large audiences and cover his wounds with Vaseline. He would horrify his audiences by burning his arms and legs over open fires. Chesebrough lived to be 98 years old and swore that he lived so long because he ate a spoonful of Vaseline every day.
Now, Vaseline has been found to be helpful in many areas including pet care, painting, preventing corrosion, starting fires and more. In order to stay prepared for any situation, check out these uses of petroleum jelly below.
*Paint without Worry*
 Painting your door but don’t want to get splatters on the hinges or the frame? Simply apply petroleum jelly to the areas that you want to protect from paint. Paint away, and then after the paint dries, wipe away the petroleum jelly.
*Open Glue Bottles*
 Don’t you hate it when you can’t open the glue bottle because it has essentially sealed itself shut? Next time you open your glue bottle, dap a bit of petroleum jelly on the inside of the lid and it will be very easy to undo next time!
*Tighter Seal in the Bathroom*
 Petroleum jelly is also a great sealant. If you fear that your plunger isn’t working in the bathroom and you need to get a better seal – use Vaseline! Cover the plunger’s rim with jelly and you’ll be able to get a better seal and better suction.
*Horse Care*
 In order to help flies stay out of your horse’s eyes, simply dab a little petroleum jelly around each eye. This should keep flies away.
*Prevent Battery Corrosion*
 Hopefully, your car battery isn’t so corroded that the rods can’t get a proper connection. However, if you want to avoid having corrosion issues with your car battery, occasionally coat the rods with a bit of petroleum jelly to keep them from corroding. You can also tape a copper penny to the top of the rod. That will attract the corrosion to the penny and not the battery posts.
*Prevent Rusting*
 Along with corrosion, petroleum jelly is also good at keeping rust off your tools and other metal goods. Lightly coat your tools after you clean them with a bit of Vaseline and you’ll be set to go. For tools that you only use on an occasional basis, wipe some petroleum jelly on them and then wrap them in a cloth to keep them for a longer time.
*Starting Fires*
 Besides it’s protective qualities, Vaseline is also very good at helping you start fires. Pack a dozen cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly in a plastic bag inside your 72-hour kit. When you’re having trouble starting a fire, place the cotton balls around the base. Light the cotton balls and they will help you sustain a blazing fire.
*How do you use Vaseline?*
 Comment below to share your experiences. See what others have used petroleum jelly for and see how you can use it in an emergency.

----------

